# New flowers/weeds spawning on dirt paths?



## l u l u (Apr 4, 2020)

Hey everyone, I’m here with a question! I checked the FAQs and went 7 pages of threads back, but didn’t see an answer. If I missed something right under my nose, please let me know!

I wanted to use the island designer app’s dirt paths to create a garden patch for breeding hybrids. I know you can dig and plant in the dirt, unlike with custom paths - but does anyone know if *new* plants will grow on the path? 

If nobody has an answer, I’m still going to do a little experiment and report back with my findings.. I just don’t want to bother moving an entire garden until I know for sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2020)

They will. I've had mums spawn on the path.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 4, 2020)

They should, the dirt path acts exactly the same as the grass path since that's what your island is covered in by default, technically.


----------

